# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي حصري :  القرآن الكريم مقسم إلى ستين حزب، بالخط المغربي رواية ورش  - pdf

## rachid218

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،   
لمن يتعدر عليهم قراءة القرآن الكريم من المصحف مباشرة . 
قرآن كريم مكتوب بالخط المغربي برواية ورش عن نافع، مقسم إلى ستين حزب حتى يسهل ختمه. 
الصيغة: PDF.
الجودة: HD.
التقسيم: 6 أجزاء (winrar).
التحميل من Mediafire  
1- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
2- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
3- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
4- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
5- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
6- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الله المستعان

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيراخي رشيد

----------


## max_11

جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بكــ

----------


## kaki27000

السلام عليكم اخوتي
هل ممكن ان تساعدوني على ايجاج برنامج يسمح لي قراءة المصحف الكريم برواية ورش و ان امكن بكنابة الخط المغربي الجميل من هاتفي النقال nokia n8 ؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالله عليكم لا تبخسوا فعل الخير
والله يجازيكم احسن الجزاء

----------


## max_11

جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بكــ

----------


## خديجة

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## majid-2018

جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بكــ

----------


## سعيد خويا

شكر الله لكم

----------

